# when to fix my female V?



## sledaddict73 (Mar 1, 2011)

We are new to having a Vizsla and were wondering when the best time is to have our Bella fixed. We have been told by other dog owners that we should let her go into heat once before having her fixed-is there any merit to that? Our vet told us it didn't matter really and I am not sure if the particular breed has any impact on the timing or whether or not to let her go into heat. 

Any feedback/thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thank you forum! 
Dan


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: when to neuter?*

Here's a link to a thread on this forum that may help 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,1387.0.html


----------



## sledaddict73 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: when to neuter?*

Thank you for the link-I couldn't find a 'search' function on here?! I have a female so any thoughts on that?


----------



## sledaddict73 (Mar 1, 2011)

DUH!!! Found the search function......


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

ahhh sorry! I think there is another thread on females as well... TOTALLY didn't fully read the subject line or your post . Hope you found some help!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

You will find many threads on her for when to spay your puppy. It is all a matter of what you think is best. We chose to get Holley fixed at 6 months. We consulted with the vet and weighed all the risks/benefits. We chose to not let her go into her first heat because that can put her at a greater chance of health issues (cancer being one). Good luck with your decision.


----------



## RooMum (Apr 20, 2011)

You often get different view points on forums, I beleive it is best to seek out a vet that you trust and who has expreince of Vizsla or Pointers and is able to make a reccomendation. After all they are the experts! Our Bitch pup is 5 months and our vet has said she'll check her development and advise us once she hits 6 months.


----------

